# Greetings and salutations



## MadMickyG (Apr 23, 2017)

I have been referred here by a friend on another forum, as we banter stories back and forth, editing each others work.

Hello, my name is Michael.  I have just turned 46, but started writing in high school.  I have only recently started seriously putting my short stories out there, entering competitions.

I have plenty on my Madhouse of Fiction Facebook page (including some that are over 20 years old)

My current main work is a story I loved and enjoyed creating.  I will add it in the appropriate section for people's perusal and comments.  

I look forward to growing in my writing skill with the assistance of people on this forum.

I am a man with stories to tell, which include super-hero, fantasy and horror.  I hope I can tell a tale that others enjoy.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 23, 2017)

MadMickyG said:


> I have been referred here by a friend on another forum, as we banter stories back and forth, editing each others work.
> 
> Hello, my name is Michael.  I have just turned 46, but started writing in high school.  I have only recently started seriously putting my short stories out there, entering competitions.
> 
> ...




Hello, Michael... I LOOOOVE your user name... MadMickyG..... how intriguing, I see that among other things, you write Horror.... OOOooo.... I love to be scared sh*%^#$$$.... anyway, welcome to WF, my name is Julia and I haunt the fabulous poetry thread... see you around


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 23, 2017)

Kudos to your friend for the referral, Michael. I don't think you will regret joining us, we're a friendly bunch with a lot of talented members who are generous with their advice and help. With your enthusiasm for writing and experience, it sounds like you will be an asset around here. 

Take a good look around the place and get to know the way it all works. You will need to make 10 posts before you can post your own work for critique but all other comments, critiques and contributions are welcome meanwhile. 

If you need any help finding your way around just ask any mentor - their names are in purple (like mine). Have fun and I look forward to seeing you around the forums.

jen


----------



## Gold Bearer (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello Mickey, nice to see you here. Told you this seemed like a great forum.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 23, 2017)

Welcome in, welcome in! : D


----------



## MadMickyG (Apr 23, 2017)

Pleasure to make all your acquaintances. Love the feel of this forum already.  Thanks for the link up Gold Bearer.

Quick history on my forum name (Starting my 10 posts so I can display my wares so to speak)  
After a breakup from a bad relationship on my 26th birthday, I ended up living in a share house with 3 young men, the oldest being 19.  Funnily enough, they all thought I was 19 as well. 

Anyway, they had nicknames for each other, so decided to call me MickyG.  The G stood for gronk, which to them was a derogatory term.  I, being more mature, decided the G stood for genius, as I was still studying I.T. at the time, being pretty good at computers and computer programming.

Whenever I played military style computer games with my best friend, who is ex-army, my call sign was MadDog.  No particular reason, just liked the sound of it. (Had a temper as a child, but who doesn't. )
I felt the two combined quite nicely.  So whenever I join a forum, MadDogMickyG got shortened to MadMickyG.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 23, 2017)

Cool handle and story.  I always like finding out the stories behind the names.  Welcome.


----------



## Gold Bearer (Apr 23, 2017)

I'd stay well clear of the poetry section if I were you. Wow! :evil:


----------



## PiP (Apr 23, 2017)

Gold Bearer said:


> I'd stay well clear of the poetry section if I were you. Wow! :evil:


LoL... hey, you mess with the poets at your peril. They will eat you alive...whole!


----------



## MadMickyG (Apr 23, 2017)

I do have a poem I wrote ages ago.  Started as a story, but felt it needed to be written poetically.
Once I have posted enough,  shall put it up for comment/critique.  I am here to grow.  Sometimes, you need to cut back sections to allow it to grow better.


----------



## PiP (Apr 23, 2017)

Yes, please do, MickyG. PM me if you like and I'll take a look.


----------



## MadMickyG (Apr 23, 2017)

When I get home.  Don't have access at work.  plus I'm meant to be working.  Although spend a lot of time thinking about my stories and characters.

Wish it could be my life!  Love working in I.T. but love creating people and worlds so much more!  And sharing with others, is the icing on the cake!


----------



## Gold Bearer (Apr 23, 2017)

You could make posts in the word games section to get your post count up.


----------



## PiP (Apr 24, 2017)

Gold Bearer said:


> You could make posts in the word games section to get your post count up.




Laughing... noooo sorry, fluff or posts to Word Games don't count.


----------



## MadMickyG (Apr 24, 2017)

I figured that.  Still on the same count.  But they are fun.


----------



## MadMickyG (Apr 24, 2017)

Green is go people, green is go.

To quote Shortround, "Hang on lady, we go for ride!"

Also, whats the maximum word count for a story to be posted/critiqued.  My current baby is around 15,000.  If I add the pre-stories about the 3 of 6 characters I've written, its closer to 30,000.  Plus at least another 15,000 for the remaining 3.

Is there a limit?  Hard to find a story comp website that will take one of that size.


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 24, 2017)

I'd put a little at a time, maybe 2000 words at the most, unless you want to try beta readers.  All too often a new person will get ten post and immediately post 10,000 words.  Frankly, this is irritating and looks like all they want is a free critique.  I usually don't bother with them when they do that.  My recommendation is to get involved first - do some critiques first, or join in discussions about writing. I think you'll find you get more out of participation.My 2 cents.


----------



## MadMickyG (Apr 24, 2017)

*My baby.*

I have been adding my 2 cents here and there, as I like to assist people when writing. True, it was also to get my posts up.

I have submitted more than a few stories to online comps, with a few getting critiqued at a cost.  One I really wanted critiqued was so expensive, I almost didn't bother admitting the story. 

I will do a bit at a time, to see what people think.

Submitted my 16 year old poem (16 years ago, not when I was 16.  Computers were still pretty scarce back then )

I really want this story out there for people to enjoy.  Every time I read to edit, I still laugh at things the characters say. They are living beings to me.


----------



## Matt Styles Illistrada (Apr 27, 2017)

Welcome!


----------

